# dúvida sobre "emerge sync"

## RedPingüim

Olá....

Tenho uma pequena dúvida sobre o "emerge sync". No meu caso, quando rodo este comando, ao final recebo as seguintes mensagens:

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2003

(Could take a couple minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

.......

 ** Skipping packages. Run 'fixpackages' or set it in FEATURES to fix the

    tbz2's in the packages directory. Note: This can take a very long time.

Estava a ler no manual do gentoo, mas não há referência em relação a procedimentos adicionais após o "emerge sync". Será algum problema de configuração que terei que resolver ou isto pode ser ignorado?

Obrigado...

----------

## To

Segundo o que me disseram na altura isso é devido ao facto de packages mudarem de "categoria" ou de dir como queiras chamar.

Para solucionar o problema basta executares 

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/fixpackages
```

ou de outra forma mais definitiva alteras o make.conf e basta incluir 'fixpackages' na var features, no meu caso tenho:

```
FEATURES="sandbox buildpkg ccache distcc userpriv usersandbox notitles noclean noauto cvs keeptemp keepwork fixpackages"
```

Espero que tenha ajudado em alguma coisa, mas acredito que o porque disto acontecer algum guro te dará uma resposta mais objectiva:)

Tó

----------

## To

Dá uma olhada nisto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55863

Tó

----------

## RedPingüim

 *To wrote:*   

> Dá uma olhada nisto:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55863
> 
> Tó

 

Muito obrigado... Tua indicação foi corretíssima...  :Smile: 

----------

